# Wireless phone jack not showing caller ID



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I can confirm the 722 receives a dial tone from the installation>diagnostics menu but I get no caller ID.

I tried power cycling the receiver and same thing.
Also made sure caller ID was on in settings (it was set as it was before)

what else can I try? 


edit: I am using AT&T VOIP (I made sure to turn on Fax/modem setting in my account settings online)
edit 2: just to be clear..I got VOIP running tonight (number ported over just tonight...I was using POTS before this).


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

unr1,

Some wireless phone jacks don't seem to work well with the caller ID signal. I have an old Rat Shack pair and they never worked at all with my setup. Diagnostics would "hear" the dial tone, but if I tried to call out it would fail, and I couldn't get the caller ID to work at all. This was with a conventional land line. Some of the wireless jacks are rated for satellite and caller Id and seem to work better.

Miner


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

f***

I have a RCA pair..pretty much same thing at ratshack. Bought this s*** off ebay too.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

oh man..this is terrible.

I connected a phone with caller ID to the line and I get no caller ID
but when connected directly to the VOIP adapter I get it just fine.

FUDSKLFJDS:LILKFJDS:LKFDS:LKFJSLFj


can somebody recommend a working wireless phone jack system? Link please?
damn now I have to sell this crap on ebay. what a waste of time and money...


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

ok well I remember my bro in law getting vonage over a year ago and they sent him a wireless phone jack system
so I told them on the phone right now I have VOIP and am in need of this and they are sending one out via UPS
hopefully theirs is compatible (I know, I should have asked or found an answer here before requesting one). Anyone know?


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Many of the wireless phone jacks don't transmit the caller id (CND) info. It's sent by the central office between the first and second rings, and thus requires special handling.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

What model RCA jack are you using? I use an RCA 930 that works fine with CID. However, as everyone else has said, all units don't support CID.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Just to point out the obvious too ... you have to turn Caller Id on in order to get it to display on your TV. I forget the menu selection on the satellite receiver to get there, but its there ... 

( The only reason why I mention that is I spent about 10 minutes last night with my 2 day old 722 asking myself the question "Hey, I've got the phone line plugged in, I just got a phone call, how come I did not get a phone number pop up?" So I naturally tested the phone connection and both phone and network lines passed. Poking around the menus a little more - "doh" - I needed to turn caller id on. It is off by default. )


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> What model RCA jack are you using? I use an RCA 930 that works fine with CID. However, as everyone else has said, all units don't support CID.


RC926 is the base unit...Rev 6


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

A google search shows the RC926 is described as a Wireless Phone Jack but the RC930 is described as RC930 Caller-ID-Compatible Wireless Modem Jack. Since none of the RC926 sales descriptions say anything about CID it's a good bet it does not do it.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah...it doesn't.
Well, time to wait for my shipment.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

well I got the phone jack unit today. Shipped from El Paso, TX

it's called "EasyJack 2." Came in a small package dropped off by UPS ground.
Works like a charm with caller ID 
very pleased with their customer service.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Caller ID is anuisance on the TV any way.

Mine are all turned off.

I have an AT&T caller ID box that announces the number calling and if the number is programmed in it says who the caller is.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Caller ID is anuisance on the TV any way.
> 
> Mine are all turned off.
> 
> I have an AT&T caller ID box that announces the number calling and if the number is programmed in it says who the caller is.


It can be a nuisance at times, I agree. Although hitting select will make it go away immediately so I don't mind too much.

I also have voice caller ID on my phone but trust me, it would butcher the names of half the people who call my house


----------

